# Best mobile phone in 5000-6000 Rs Range ???



## vinmicrosoft (Aug 16, 2011)

Friends,

I need your help to buy mobile phone worth 5000-6000 INR.  There are so many models and i cant choose from best mobile.  I will love to have Android OS but i know its not possible in 5-6000 budget 

My Basic requirement are Camera (at least 2 Mp) , FM radio and social networking.

Waiting for your quick suggestions.

Vin


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

vinmicrosoft said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your help to buy mobile phone worth 5000-6000 INR.  There are so many models and i cant choose from best mobile.  I will love to have Android OS but i know its not possible in 5-6000 budget
> 
> ...



Why it is in Camera Section ?
Open this in Mobile Section.


----------

